# Moving out advice Please



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

We are moving out in four weeks. Unfortunately we paid for the landscaping, it was a new house in jumeriah park. As the landlord has asked us to vacate but that's another story. Anyway he has agreed to pay us for the garden, but won't pay until we hand the keys over. 
I initially told him that the garden would be removed if we weren't reimbursed within 4 weeks. That period is over but he says he will pay when we leave. He has my deposit for security. I have nothing for security other than his word he will pay. 
Wondering how I go about this? Would him putting it in writing and not just emails stand up legally? Otherwise I worry he won't pay me then I'm left with nothing.
Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If the landlord has asked to you move, how much notice has he given you, and how was it given ?

I ask as there are many threads about landlords trying to get people moved out quickly when legally they have no right whatsoever.

Out of interest, what comprises this 'landscaping' that you can actually remove ? Personally, I would just take it and tell him if he wants it then he can pay cash and he can collect it.


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

The whole moving thing is a long story. Plus were actually wanting to go. Would not give him another dirrham. But yes he has acted wrongly.
We got the garden as a sandpit. It's now a fully developed garden. Irrigation, grass, flowers, trees. The lot! So it's a bit of a hassle to rip it out and we wouldn't get back anywhere near what we paid. We thought we would be here for years obviously. So can him putting it in writing protect me?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

harkybella said:


> The whole moving thing is a long story. Plus were actually wanting to go. Would not give him another dirrham. But yes he has acted wrongly.
> We got the garden as a sandpit. It's now a fully developed garden. Irrigation, grass, flowers, trees. The lot! So it's a bit of a hassle to rip it out and we wouldn't get back anywhere near what we paid. We thought we would be here for years obviously. So can him putting it in writing protect me?


Hi,
Reality check - you have zero chance of getting your money back, once you have moved out.
If landlord has messed you about - then just rip it all out, so at least he wont get the benefit of it.
Harsh maybe - but that is my honest view and advice.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Or spend a lot of money on weedkiller .....


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

harkybella said:


> The whole moving thing is a long story. Plus were actually wanting to go. Would not give him another dirrham. But yes he has acted wrongly. We got the garden as a sandpit. It's now a fully developed garden. Irrigation, grass, flowers, trees. The lot! So it's a bit of a hassle to rip it out and we wouldn't get back anywhere near what we paid. We thought we would be here for years obviously. So can him putting it in writing protect me?


can you not advertise a turf and shrub dale on Dubdizzle? There must be plenty of people out there looking to do their sandpit gardens like you have done and, they save you the hassle of taking it away?


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

I could do that but I'm never going to get my 10k back that way. 
I have asked for the land lord to put in writing he will pay us and have it stamped at the court. Apparently you can do this I'm told?
This is a nightmare but I'm scared to leave it then he pays us nothing and I will be wishing I had taken a hammer to it!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

harkybella said:


> I could do that but I'm never going to get my 10k back that way.
> I have asked for the land lord to put in writing he will pay us and have it stamped at the court. Apparently you can do this I'm told?
> This is a nightmare but I'm scared to leave it then he pays us nothing and I will be wishing I had taken a hammer to it!


So, the landlord will get something typed in arabic, get you to sign it along with him - then get it stamped at court.
Next thing you know - you find out that you signed a legal document that says you are his wife/you owe him 10 camels/you owe him 50,000 AED - cross out the ones that don't apply!!
Sell it or destroy it - don't leave it!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

harkybella said:


> I could do that but I'm never going to get my 10k back that way. I have asked for the land lord to put in writing he will pay us and have it stamped at the court. Apparently you can do this I'm told? This is a nightmare but I'm scared to leave it then he pays us nothing and I will be wishing I had taken a hammer to it!


but you will at least get some money back and having the satisfaction that he is not gaining by it, plus, if you do leave it he will charge a higher rent to the next tenant for the lovely landscaped garden and will claim that its all of his own making!


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

harkybella said:


> The whole moving thing is a long story. Plus were actually wanting to go. Would not give him another dirrham. But yes he has acted wrongly.
> We got the garden as a sandpit. It's now a fully developed garden. Irrigation, grass, flowers, trees. The lot! So it's a bit of a hassle to rip it out and we wouldn't get back anywhere near what we paid. We thought we would be here for years obviously. So can him putting it in writing protect me?


Sorry for OT question, may I ask how much did the landscaping cost and which company did you use for this purpose? Did you negotiate this with the landlord beforehand and he agreed to pay for this or he agreed to pay because he asked you to leave?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Malbec said:


> Sorry for OT question, may I ask how much did the landscaping cost and which company did you use for this purpose? Did you negotiate this with the landlord beforehand and he agreed to pay for this or he agreed to pay because he asked you to leave?


Hi,
If i had to hazard a guess - i reckon it cost around 10,000 AED

Cheers
Steve


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

We have agreed on 10 k but it cost me more. When we took the house it was unlandscaped. It was brand new. We did it foolishly! So now as he's asking us to go we said ok but if you would like the garden as it all belongs to me you can buy it from us. If not we will remove it and leave it in the way it was on our arrival. To which he agreed. But won't pay until leaving day.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

He has no intention of paying you for the lawn. Once you leave it will be his anyway.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

^This, and he'll keep your deposit as compensation for you destroying his garden.


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Eventually he has now agreed to pay me ten days before we leave the villa. Good news 😀


----------

